# Messi vs Maradona



## Shevchenko (17 Gennaio 2016)

Chi è il più forte tra i due? So che è difficile paragonare giocatori di epoche diverse etc etc. Ma poco importa, voglio sentire il vostro parere. Chi preferite?

Io voto Messi e dico che per me è il calciatore più forte della storia del calcio.


----------



## Snake (17 Gennaio 2016)

oddio, altre 4 pagine delle solite cose?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2016)

Maradona senza allenarsi era irraggiungibile, ma il vantaggio va a Messi, professionista vero e meno dopato

Entrambi più antipatici di un calcio nei marroni

Messi vince


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Gennaio 2016)

per me è un paragone che nn metterà mai nessuno d'accordo ed è inutile fare semplicemente perché appartengono a due epoche completamente diverse?

se parliamo di caratteristiche tecniche i due giocatori comunque si equivalgono, i due talenti migliori della storia


----------



## S.1899 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Nn sono della 'generazione' Maradona, dunque forse la mia risposta sarà un po' superficiale
Ma mi chiedo se c'era davvero nella storia un giocatore cosi' forte come Messi ?
Penso di no, e poi sembra che nel complesso della sua carriera, Messi è più costante di Maradona 
Ma ancora una volta senza aver vedere giocare Maradona (tranne Youtube) non posso paragonare il talento *intraseco *dei 2 giocatori


----------



## S.1899 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> per me è un paragone che nn metterà mai nessuno d'accordo ed è inutile fare semplicemente perché appartengono a due epoche completamente diverse?
> 
> se parliamo di caratteristiche tecniche i due giocatori comunque si equivalgono, i due talenti migliori della storia



infatti bisogna anche tenere conto delle epoche
Per fare un paragono più giusto Messi avrebbe dovuto giocare nella Serie A fine dei anni 80 e Maradona nella Liga di oggi


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2016)

E' un paragone impossibile, ovviamente. Io sono del partito Maradona. Avrà vinto meno di Messi, ma dove e come ha vinto per me fa la differenza.
Messi ha numeri straordinari, ma non si ritrova costantemente a fronteggiare marcatori come Gentile, Baresi, Viercowood, ecc..., non gioca in un campionato duro come quello italiano degli anni '80 e gioca in una squadra che vince con 4 gol di scarto quasi tutte le partite. Già se dovessimo valutare Messi per quanto fatto vedere in 10 anni di carriera con la nazionale, non ci sogneremmo mai di inserirlo in una classifica dei più grandi di sempre.
Lo vedete oggi quanto sia difficile vincere in una piazza come Napoli. Immaginate negli anni '80, con come rivali nel corso degli anni il Milan di Sacchi, la Juve di Platini, la Samp di Vialli e Mancini, l'Inter dei record, la Roma di Liedholm...Per non parlare del mondiale vinto con una delle nazionali argentine più scarse degli ultimi decenni...
Sicuramente ci sono anche dei fattori che farebbero propendere il giudizio dalla parte di Messi, ma, per i motivi citati, scelgo Diego.
E poi, ma questo non c'entra, ci sarebbe il discorso accennato nell'altro topic su Maradona. Troppo più icona, troppo più simbolo, troppo più romantico. Maradona, oltre al talento, è il chaos, il genio, l'anarchia. Come direbbe Montale, "è uno sbaglio di Natura, il punto morto del mondo, l'anello che non tiene, il filo da disbrogliare". Messi è il talento e basta. Troppo monotono. Ma questo, ripeto, non c'entra su chi sia il più forte...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ribadisco il mio pensiero: io non sostengo che Messi sia più forte di Maradona, ma sostengo che Maradona non sia più forte di Messi. Perché? Perché Maradona era un calciatore capace di fare qualsiasi cosa col pallone, esattamente come Messi, allora come si può dire che il _Pibe_ sia più forte? Se qualcuno è capace di fare qualsiasi cosa, per definizione non è possibile fare più di "qualsiasi cosa". 
Poi ditemi quello che volete, più leader, più carisma, aura magica ecc. ma sono tutti argomenti aleatori e vacui; la realtà è che entrambi sono stati capaci di fare cose insuperate nel rettangolo verde, poi le due carriere hanno pro e contro e non è giusto paragonarle: Maradona non ha giocato in una squadra come il Barcellona ma una squadra come il Barcellona non sarebbe stata mai tale senza Messi; Maradona giocava un calcio più rude ma Messi gioca un calcio più atletico; Maradona ha vinto un mondiale ma Messi ha vinto tutto, per più anni, da dieci anni... insomma, entrambi hanno i loro pro e i loro contro come carriere. 
Come calciatori l'ho detto: nessuno dei due ha fatto cose più grandi di quelle che ha fatto l'altro.


----------



## davoreb (17 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei vedere Messi fuori dal contesto Barca, comunque direi che si equivalgono.


----------



## Djici (17 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ribadisco il mio pensiero: io non sostengo che Messi sia più forte di Maradona, ma sostengo che Maradona non sia più forte di Messi. Perché? Perché Maradona era un calciatore capace di fare qualsiasi cosa col pallone, esattamente come Messi, allora come si può dire che il _Pibe_ sia più forte? Se qualcuno è capace di fare qualsiasi cosa, per definizione non è possibile fare più di "qualsiasi cosa".
> Poi ditemi quello che volete, più leader, più carisma, aura magica ecc. ma sono tutti argomenti aleatori e vacui; la realtà è che entrambi sono stati capaci di fare cose insuperate nel rettangolo verde, poi le due carriere hanno pro e contro e non è giusto paragonarle: Maradona non ha giocato in una squadra come il Barcellona ma una squadra come il Barcellona non sarebbe stata mai tale senza Messi; Maradona giocava un calcio più rude ma Messi gioca un calcio più atletico; Maradona ha vinto un mondiale ma Messi ha vinto tutto, per più anni, da dieci anni... insomma, entrambi hanno i loro pro e i loro contro come carriere.
> Come calciatori l'ho detto: nessuno dei due ha fatto cose più grandi di quelle che ha fatto l'altro.



Tutto giusto.
Ma se togli Messi del Barca vincono comunque tutto (o ci vanno molto vicino).
Se togli Maradona a quel Argentina o a quel Napoli arrivavano poco sopra meta classifica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto.
> Ma se togli Messi del Barca vincono comunque tutto (o ci vanno molto vicino).
> Se togli Maradona a quel Argentina o a quel Napoli arrivavano poco sopra meta classifica.


Non è un caso che il Barcellona non abbia vinto e abbia fatico proprio quando Messi ha giocato le "peggiori" stagioni. È un dato che se Messi fa il Messi allora vince pure il Barcellona.


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2016)

Messi lo voglio vedere fuori dal Barcellona e trascinare anche solo UNA VOLTA la sua nazionale in una competizione.
Poi potrò paragonarlo a uno come Maradona.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' un paragone impossibile, ovviamente. Io sono del partito Maradona. Avrà vinto meno di Messi, ma dove e come ha vinto per me fa la differenza.
> Messi ha numeri straordinari, ma non si ritrova costantemente a fronteggiare marcatori come Gentile, Baresi, Viercowood, ecc..., non gioca in un campionato duro come quello italiano degli anni '80 e gioca in una squadra che vince con 4 gol di scarto quasi tutte le partite. Già se dovessimo valutare Messi per quanto fatto vedere in 10 anni di carriera con la nazionale, non ci sogneremmo mai di inserirlo in una classifica dei più grandi di sempre.
> Lo vedete oggi quanto sia difficile vincere in una piazza come Napoli. Immaginate negli anni '80, con come rivali nel corso degli anni il Milan di Sacchi, la Juve di Platini, la Samp di Vialli e Mancini, l'Inter dei record, la Roma di Liedholm...Per non parlare del mondiale vinto con una delle nazionali argentine più scarse degli ultimi decenni...
> Sicuramente ci sono anche dei fattori che farebbero propendere il giudizio dalla parte di Messi, ma, per i motivi citati, scelgo Diego.
> E poi, ma questo non c'entra, ci sarebbe il discorso accennato nell'altro topic su Maradona. Troppo più icona, troppo più simbolo, troppo più romantico. Maradona, oltre al talento, è il chaos, il genio, l'anarchia. Come direbbe Montale, "è uno sbaglio di Natura, il punto morto del mondo, l'anello che non tiene, il filo da disbrogliare". Messi è il talento e basta. Troppo monotono. Ma questo, ripeto, non c'entra su chi sia il più forte...



Sta storia che Messi gioca nella Liga e che quindi è tutto facile non ha alcun senso. Prima di tutto solo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo fanno caterve di gol nella Liga, tutti gli altri manco si avvicinano. Quindi il discorso "Liga" non regge. Seconda cosa: Messi fa il fenomeno anche in Champions League contro le squadri più forti del mondo. 
E' vero una volta i difensori erano più forti, ma non c'era l'organizzazione di squadra che c'è oggi. Non c'era il pressing, i ritmi erano molto più lenti e si avevano molto più spazi.

Rispetto il tuo parere eh, non voglio assolutamente far polemica sia chiaro, ma io sto mondiale vinto da Maradona non riesco a digerirlo. E' la pagina più orripilante, triste e schifosa del calcio. Si parla di un mondiale vinto con un gol di mano. Gol di mano che tutti osannano e che nessuno condanna. Anche Messi avrebbe vinto il mondiale se contro la Germania in Finale avesse fatto un gol di mano. E grazie!

P.S: Maradona non ha mai giocato una finale di Champions League.


----------



## Djici (17 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è un caso che il Barcellona non abbia vinto e abbia fatico proprio quando Messi ha giocato le "peggiori" stagioni. È un dato che se Messi fa il Messi allora vince pure il Barcellona.



"Faticato" vuole dire arrivare secondi in Liga e sfiorare la finale di champions... mica salvarsi a l'ultima giornata.
Che poi quella formidabile squadra diventa imbatibile con Messi e un altro discorso.
Ma pure senza di lui non partono battuti contro nessuno.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sta storia che Messi gioca nella Liga e che quindi è tutto facile non ha alcun senso. Prima di tutto solo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo fanno caterve di gol nella Liga, tutti gli altri manco si avvicinano. Quindi il discorso "Liga" non regge. Seconda cosa: Messi fa il fenomeno anche in Champions League contro le squadri più forti del mondo.
> E' vero una volta i difensori erano più forti, ma non c'era l'organizzazione di squadra che c'è oggi. Non c'era il pressing, i ritmi erano molto più lenti e si avevano molto più spazi.
> 
> Rispetto il tuo parere eh, non voglio assolutamente far polemica sia chiaro, ma io sto mondiale vinto da Maradona non riesco a digerirlo. E' la pagina più orripilante, triste e schifosa del calcio. Si parla di un mondiale vinto con un gol di mano. Gol di mano che tutti osannano e che nessuno condanna. Anche Messi avrebbe vinto il mondiale se contro la Germania in Finale avesse fatto un gol di mano. E grazie!
> ...



Non dico sia facilissimo fenomeneggiare in questa liga. Semplicemente, stiamo parlando di due giocatori alla pari, si guardano i dettagli. Non è che Messi sia scarso perchè gioca in un campionato di livello minore rispetto alla serie A degli anni '80.
Sui mondiali dell'86, considera che Maradona, oltre a quel gol di mano, ha fatto anche dell'altro. Anche solo nella stessa partita...e considera il clima storico che c'era attorno a quella partita, e quello che il popolo argentino provava per quello inglese. Non è per giustificare la scorrettezza, però...
Tra l'altro, in una partita ben meno importante, Messi ha fatto lo stesso identico gol di mano, e se l'è fatto convalidare, quindi non stiamo parlando del simbolo della correttezza.
Tornando alla differenza tra i due, ne farei anche una questione di temperamento e di personalità. Maradona a preso per mano una squadra e una Nazione. 
Messi ai mondiali è stato una delusione enorme. Nel 2010 un mezzo disastro, nel 2014 benissimo ai gironi, bene con la Svizzera per l'assist, poi basta.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso Champions, Maradona l'ha giocata solo 2 volte, e con il Napoli era veramente una mission impossible. In compenso ha vinto la Uefa, e in quegli anni si trattava di un'impresa di tutto rispetto...


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Gennaio 2016)

Maradona non è stato solo un calciatore ma il simbolo di una città e di una nazione intera, senza dubbio il migliore di sempre


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

Maradona va oltre il calcio, era certamente più trascinatore di Messi, ma preferisco cmq la pulce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Messi è più forte, Maradona è più grande

Se metti in una stanza loro due Messi apparirebbe come un bambino di fianco a un gigante, hanno un peso storico troppo diverso, soprattutto in Argentina dove Maradona è venerato come una divinità..

Comunque va anche detto che tutto ciò che è sport a cavallo degli anni '80-'90 ha assunto un tono quasi epico, non chiedetemi perché ma in quell'epoca si sono create delle icone immortali, non solo nel calcio: Senna, Jordan, Carl Lewis etc...probabilmente il fatto che lo sport fosse allora più umano faceva appassionare di più la gente...oggi si guarda solo al risultato e alle statistiche, si perde molto del fattore emotivo...infatti Messi è meraviglioso ma affascina poco la gente, a parte i bambini e gli adolescenti ma credo non facciano molto testo...


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Gennaio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non dico sia facilissimo fenomeneggiare in questa liga. Semplicemente, stiamo parlando di due giocatori alla pari, si guardano i dettagli. Non è che Messi sia scarso perchè gioca in un campionato di livello minore rispetto alla serie A degli anni '80.
> Sui mondiali dell'86, considera che Maradona, oltre a quel gol di mano, ha fatto anche dell'altro. Anche solo nella stessa partita...e considera il clima storico che c'era attorno a quella partita, e quello che il popolo argentino provava per quello inglese. Non è per giustificare la scorrettezza, però...
> Tra l'altro, in una partita ben meno importante, Messi ha fatto lo stesso identico gol di mano, e se l'è fatto convalidare, quindi non stiamo parlando del simbolo della correttezza.
> Tornando alla differenza tra i due, ne farei anche una questione di temperamento e di personalità. Maradona a preso per mano una squadra e una Nazione.
> ...



Sul gol di mano non do colpe a Maradona. Non volevo tirare in ballo il discorso sportività! Lui ci ha provato e glielo anno convalidato. Mica è fesso. Per il resto, che dire? Hai esposto la tua opinione in maniera chiara e limpida e la cosa mi è piaciuta molto. Condivido che Diego fosse più simbolo e via dicendo, ma nel rettangolo verde io continuo a preferite Leo. Giusto così che ognuno abbia le proprie idee


----------



## raducioiu (18 Gennaio 2016)

Messi. Quando Maradona vincerà una champions se ne riparlerà


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Odiavo sportivamente Maradona ma è stato forse il giocatore che più di qualunque altro era in grado di vincere le partite da solo o quasi e, a modo suo, trascinava i compagni e l'ambiente come pochi. Messi è un fenomeno ed anche molto continuo ma non so che fine avrebbe fatto con le direzioni arbitrali e le mazzate di allora. Sempre difficile valutare campioni di epoche diverse (il calcio è cambiato parecchio con le regole sui cartellini dopo il 94), io rimango dell'idea che gente come Maradona ma anche come Van Basten (giocatore un pò più "normale") oggi sarebbero semplicemente illegali.


----------



## ps18ps (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi è più forte, Maradona è più grande
> 
> Se metti in una stanza loro due Messi apparirebbe come un bambino di fianco a un gigante, hanno un peso storico troppo diverso, soprattutto in Argentina dove Maradona è venerato come una divinità..
> 
> Comunque va anche detto che tutto ciò che è sport a cavallo degli anni '80-'90 ha assunto un tono quasi epico, non chiedetemi perché ma in quell'epoca si sono create delle icone immortali, non solo nel calcio: Senna, Jordan, Carl Lewis etc...probabilmente il fatto che lo sport fosse allora più umano faceva appassionare di più la gente...oggi si guarda solo al risultato e alle statistiche, si perde molto del fattore emotivo...infatti Messi è meraviglioso ma affascina poco la gente, a parte i bambini e gli adolescenti ma credo non facciano molto testo...



si esatto, messi è fenomenale per la continuità delle prestazioni, ma difetta tantissimo in personalità, al contrario di maradona che era meno costante e professionale, ma sapeva trascinare con la sua personalità e carisma le sue squadre.

si in effetti in quel periodo ci furono tantissime leggende dello sport in generale


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

Maradona tutta la vita, ha vinto da solo il mondiale 86


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi è più forte, Maradona è più grande
> 
> Se metti in una stanza loro due Messi apparirebbe come un bambino di fianco a un gigante, hanno un peso storico troppo diverso, soprattutto in Argentina dove Maradona è venerato come una divinità..
> 
> Comunque va anche detto che tutto ciò che è sport a cavallo degli anni '80-'90 ha assunto un tono quasi epico, non chiedetemi perché ma in quell'epoca si sono create delle icone immortali, non solo nel calcio: Senna, Jordan, Carl Lewis etc...probabilmente il fatto che lo sport fosse allora più umano faceva appassionare di più la gente...oggi si guarda solo al risultato e alle statistiche, si perde molto del fattore emotivo...infatti Messi è meraviglioso ma affascina poco la gente, a parte i bambini e gli adolescenti ma credo non facciano molto testo...



sarebbero passati anche 30 anni eh, nostalgia e tempo aiutano ad enfatizzare il mito, d'altronde la percezione del gol di Maradona è già indicativa, si si la mano di Dio, faglielo segnare a Rio un gol di mano a Messi e scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, non ne parliamo poi sui prematuramente scomparsi. Fra 20 anni cosa credi che Messi verrà ricordato in modo tanto diverso? O Lebron? Phelps, Bolt o qualsiasi altro?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarebbero passati anche 30 anni eh, nostalgia e tempo aiutano ad enfatizzare il mito, d'altronde la percezione del gol di Maradona è già indicativa, si si la mano di Dio, faglielo segnare a Rio un gol di mano a Messi e scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, non ne parliamo poi sui prematuramente scomparsi. Fra 20 anni cosa credi che Messi verrà ricordato in modo tanto diverso? O Lebron? Phelps, Bolt o qualsiasi altro?



Secondo me verranno ricordati in modo molto diverso..non so quanti anni hai tu, io ti posso garantire che quelli che ti ho citato sopra *erano percepiti anche al tempo come personaggi quasi mitologici*, investiti di auree particolari, e potrei farti altri esempi come ad esempio Tomba e per certi versi Pantani (gente in grado di fermare una nazione per assistere alla loro performance, si, quando scendeva Tomba interrompevano perfino il TG se serviva)...

Ripeto, non so perché era così ma quegli atleti hanno segnato probabilmente l'epoca d'oro dello sport un po' come gli artisti musicali anni '60-'70-'80 hanno segnato l'epoca d'oro del rock (e forse in generale della musica)..o i pittori/scultori del '400-'500 hanno segnato l'epoca d'oro dell'arte..


----------



## Marilson (18 Gennaio 2016)

qui non si parla di calcio ma di dogmi. E' come se ci fosse un altro Gesu' che cominci a predicare di essere il figlio di Dio e la gente comincia chiedesi se e' meglio lui o il Gesu' originale. Non ci puo' essere un altro Gesu', lui e' unico, cosi come unico e' Maradona. Messi? Un buon giocatore.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sul gol di mano non do colpe a Maradona. Non volevo tirare in ballo il discorso sportività! Lui ci ha provato e glielo anno convalidato. Mica è fesso. Per il resto, che dire? Hai esposto la tua opinione in maniera chiara e limpida e la cosa mi è piaciuta molto. Condivido che Diego fosse più simbolo e via dicendo, ma nel rettangolo verde io continuo a preferite Leo. Giusto così che ognuno abbia le proprie idee



Ti ringrazio, è un piacere confrontarsi quando i toni sono questi 
Comunque l'ho detto. Il paragone è impossibile. Si va a pareri e sensazioni personali.


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me verranno ricordati in modo molto diverso..non so quanti anni hai tu, io ti posso garantire che quelli che ti ho citato sopra *erano percepiti anche al tempo come personaggi quasi mitologici*, investiti di auree particolari, e potrei farti altri esempi come ad esempio Tomba e per certi versi Pantani (gente in grado di fermare una nazione per assistere alla loro performance, si, quando scendeva Tomba interrompevano perfino il TG se serviva)...
> 
> Ripeto, non so perché era così ma quegli atleti hanno segnato probabilmente l'epoca d'oro dello sport un po' come gli artisti musicali anni '60-'70-'80 hanno segnato l'epoca d'oro del rock (e forse in generale della musica)..o i pittori/scultori del '400-'500 hanno segnato l'epoca d'oro dell'arte..



ne riparliamo tra 30 anni quando la generazione di oggi ricorderà quelli che ho citato io facendo gli stessi discorsi che tu fai adesso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> "Faticato" vuole dire arrivare secondi in Liga e sfiorare la finale di champions... mica salvarsi a l'ultima giornata.
> Che poi quella formidabile squadra diventa imbatibile con Messi e un altro discorso.
> Ma pure senza di lui non partono battuti contro nessuno.


Infatti l'ho messo tra parentesi "peggiori". Se parli di Barcellona non puoi mai parlare di retrocessioni e stagioni anonime di metà classifica, perché se il Barcellona va male arriva secondo. Il Barcellona, senza Messi, se la sarebbe giocata in ogni caso con chiunque ma non sarebbero diventati la leggendaria squadra che sono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ne riparliamo tra 30 anni quando la generazione di oggi ricorderà quelli che ho citato io facendo gli stessi discorsi che tu fai adesso.



Molti dicono lo stesso della musica...
Vedremo anche se tra 30 anni si parlerà ancora dei Beatles o se invece si ricorderanno gli One Direction..

Comunque Messi è favoloso e anche se personalmente non mi emoziona affatto mi godo le sue giocate..posso dire che personalmente però Ibra mi gasa molto di più e fa dei numeri che mi restano più impressi?..io di Messi ricordo veramente si e no una decina di gol


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti l'ho messo tra parentesi "peggiori". Se parli di Barcellona non puoi mai parlare di retrocessioni e stagioni anonime di metà classifica, perché se il Barcellona va male arriva secondo. Il Barcellona, senza Messi, se la sarebbe giocata in ogni caso con chiunque ma non sarebbero diventati la leggendaria squadra che sono.



Appunto...altro motivo per cui Maradona è più "adorato"..ha preso una squadra dal nulla e ci ha vinto...è come se Messi avesse lasciato il Barca e fosse andato a vincere con una squadra da mezza classifica si e no...oggi non succederebbe mai che il numero uno fa una scelta simile...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto...altro motivo per cui Maradona è più "adorato"..ha preso una squadra dal nulla e ci ha vinto...è come se Messi avesse lasciato il Barca e fosse andato a vincere con una squadra da mezza classifica si e no...oggi non succederebbe mai che il numero uno fa una scelta simile...


Ribadisco: Maradona è stato indispensabile per i successi di Argentina e Napoli ma ciò non vuol dire che abbia vinto da solo. 
L'Argentina era una nazionale molto solida e con buoni elementi, poi c'era Maradona davanti a creare e finalizzare; il Napoli, invece, era proprio una squadra forte, con campioni in più di un ruolo, una torta gustosissima con Maradona come ciliegina. 
*In proporzione* Messi e Maradona hanno fatto la stessa carriera.


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Molti dicono lo stesso della musica...
> Vedremo anche se tra 30 anni si parlerà ancora dei Beatles o se invece si ricorderanno gli One Direction..
> 
> Comunque Messi è favoloso e anche se personalmente non mi emoziona affatto mi godo le sue giocate..posso dire che personalmente però Ibra mi gasa molto di più e fa dei numeri che mi restano più impressi?..io di Messi ricordo veramente si e no una decina di gol



la comparazione musicale vagamente azzardata faccio finta di non averla letta.

Si lo puoi dire certamente ma ricordati che te come molti qui di Messi vi guardate quelle 5-6 partite stagionali di champions più mondiali, non potete avere la percezione di ciò che rappresenti davvero Messi come ce l'hanno quelli che lo seguono ogni partita da 10 anni. In Spagna per esempio Maradona non è che venga visto come sto gran essere mitologico e c'ha pure giocato lì ma diciamo che non ha lasciato un grandissimo ricordo. Maradona è idolatrato in questo modo qui in Italia e in Argentina e non è difficile capirne il motivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: Maradona è stato indispensabile per i successi di Argentina e Napoli ma ciò non vuol dire che abbia vinto da solo.
> L'Argentina era una nazionale molto solida e con buoni elementi, poi c'era Maradona davanti a creare e finalizzare; il Napoli, invece, era proprio una squadra forte, con campioni in più di un ruolo, *una torta gustosissima con Maradona come ciliegina*.
> *In proporzione* Messi e Maradona hanno fatto la stessa carriera.



Credimi, Maradona era la torta, tutta la torta..infatti perso lui il Napoli è sprofondato di nuovo

Poi ricordiamoci sempre che i campioni non bastano mai per vincere, gli esempi sono tantissimi, serve quel qualcosa in più, nel caso di Napoli Maradona appunto, che diede a tutti sicurezza e fiducia...senza Maradona quel Napoli non avrebbe mai vinto..
Guarda, è come se oggi Messi andasse nel Liverpool o nel Tottenham e vincesse 1-2 Premier e la Champions (ovvero andasse nel campionato top ma con una squadra normale)..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credimi, Maradona era la torta, tutta la torta..infatti perso lui il Napoli è sprofondato di nuovo
> 
> Poi ricordiamoci sempre che i campioni non bastano mai per vincere, gli esempi sono tantissimi, serve quel qualcosa in più, nel caso di Napoli Maradona appunto, che diede a tutti sicurezza e fiducia...*senza Maradona quel Napoli non avrebbe mai vinto*..
> Guarda, è come se oggi Messi andasse nel Liverpool o nel Tottenham e vincesse 1-2 Premier e la Champions (ovvero andasse nel campionato top ma con una squadra normale)..





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: Maradona è stato indispensabile per i successi di Argentina e Napoli



Io, però, dopo ho aggiunto altro.


----------



## .Nitro (18 Gennaio 2016)

Oggi è impossibile fare un paragone,ci sono fattori che non permettono di farlo,si tende ad enfatizzare il passato se ne può iniziare a parlare dopo un pò di tempo che Messi conclude la carriera.
Per ora Maradona più genio,più carismatico,ma nella storia non credo esista qualcuno che abbia dominato il calcio per tutto questo tempo. Essere il più forte al mondo per distacco per 8-9 anni,sicuramente più costante di Maradona,con numeri mai visti tra gol assist e giocate vincenti. Forse solo Pelè è stato un gigante per tutto questo tempo.

Sicuramente Messi è nell'olimpo del calcio con Maradona Pelè Cruijff,che piaccia o meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, però, dopo ho aggiunto altro.



Allora dobbiamo distinguere la differenza tra "indispensabile" e "artefice"..

Ti faccio un esempio, se nel Milan di sacchi avessimo tolto Van Basten e messo che so, Klinsmann o un altro ottimo centravanti dell'epoca (Vialli? chi volete) magari con vette minori ma quel milan avrebbe vinto lo stesso molto perché non era una squadra costruita su un singolo uomo ma un complesso fortissimo...MVB era fondamentale ma non era l'artefice di quelle vittorie arrivate anche grazie a altri campionissimi

Se al Napoli al posto di Maradona ci fosse stato chiunque altro quel Napoli non avrebbe vinto una fava, perché era una squadra si forte ma fatta di gente normalissima come Careca, Ferrara, Bagni, Di Napoli..non c'era nessun fuoriclasse (per dire la Samp dello scudetto aveva in rosa 4 fuoriclasse come Pagliuca, Mancini, Vialli e Wierchowod, uno dei difensori più sottovalutati della storia)..inoltre una piazza che non sa gestire certe situazioni..

La differenza sta tutta lì...se al Barca levi Messi magari non sarebbe stato questo Barca ma avrebbe probabilmente vinto moltissimo lo stesso..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora dobbiamo distinguere la differenza tra "indispensabile" e "artefice"..
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio, se nel Milan di sacchi avessimo tolto Van Basten e messo che so, Klinsmann o un altro ottimo centravanti dell'epoca (Vialli? chi volete) magari con vette minori ma quel milan avrebbe vinto lo stesso molto perché non era una squadra costruita su un singolo uomo ma un complesso fortissimo...MVB era fondamentale ma non era l'artefice di quelle vittorie arrivate anche grazie a altri campionissimi
> 
> ...


Ancora... siamo d'accordo sul fatto che fosse indispensabile, artefice, chiamalo come vuoi tu. Sono d'accordo che il Napoli senza di lui non avrebbe riempito la sua bacheca ma ciò *non vuol dire* che Maradona abbia vinto da solo. 
Il calcio è un gioco di squadra ed è impossibile vincere da soli se non si ha una squadra solida alle spalle; di fatto il secondo Napoli di Maradona prese soltanto 4 goal in più del leggendario Milan di Sacchi, oltre ad avere praticamente gli stessi goal fatti.
Messi ha giocato in una squadra fortissima, ok, ed è colpa sua? Però è un dato che non è Messi ad essere sostenuto dal Barcellona ma è il Barcellona ad essere sostenuto da Messi, perché se a Messi gira(e più o meno sono dieci anni che gli gira), Messi mette sottosopra qualsiasi difesa dei più grandi club europei.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Gennaio 2016)

Al di là dell'aspetto tecnico, finché Messi non vincerà il mondiale con l'Argentina in patria non sarà mai giudicato all'altezza di Maradona.

Però credo che se Maradona aveva un talento innato che nel calcio di allora gli consentiva di giocare e vincere anche senza allenarsi, e la cosa si ripeteva di frequente; nel football odierno anche un talento immenso come Diego farebbe molta fatica.

Comparare epoche diverse è sempre molto difficile, certo che i numeri di Messi, Barça o non Barça, son davvero impressionanti.

Io dico che per talento calcistico puro Maradona rimane insuperato, però come calciatore totale (cioè analizzando anche serietà professionale, continuità di rendimento, gol, ecc.) Messi gli è superiore. 

Anche se i fail continui con l'Argentina gettano sempre un'ombra sulla sua carriera, piccola o grande, quello dipende da simpatia o antipatia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancora... siamo d'accordo sul fatto che fosse indispensabile, artefice, chiamalo come vuoi tu. Sono d'accordo che il Napoli senza di lui non avrebbe riempito la sua bacheca ma ciò *non vuol dire* che Maradona abbia vinto da solo.
> Il calcio è un gioco di squadra ed è impossibile vincere da soli se non si ha una squadra solida alle spalle; di fatto il secondo Napoli di Maradona prese soltanto 4 goal in più del leggendario Milan di Sacchi, oltre ad avere praticamente gli stessi goal fatti.
> Messi ha giocato in una squadra fortissima, ok, ed è colpa sua? Però è un dato che non è Messi ad essere sostenuto dal Barcellona ma è il Barcellona ad essere sostenuto da Messi, perché se a Messi gira(e più o meno sono dieci anni che gli gira), Messi mette sottosopra qualsiasi difesa dei più grandi club europei.



In qualsiasi sport di squadra si possono fare questi discorsi ma invece non è così...senza Maradona quel napoli era il nulla così come senza Jordan i Bulls non avrebbero probabilmente mai vinto nemmeno un anello, eppure erano una squadra stellare anche senza di lui (e guarda caso quando si ritirò la prima volta......)..

Comunque concordo con chi sostiene che sono discussioni prive di senso e che in fondo non interessano a nessuno, forse solo ai fan boy della pulce che vogliono a tutti i costi sentirsi dire "Si, è il più forte di sempre" (non parlo di te, dico in generale)
Anche se Messi facesse 2000 gol in carriera e vincesse 8 Champions non vedo questo cosa centrerebbe con ciò che ha fatto nella sua carriera Maradona


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2016)

ecco appunto, ma ve lo immaginate Maradona nel frenetico calcio di oggi? coi ritmi di oggi? con lo spropositato numero di partite che si giocano oggi? qualche post fa qualcuno diceva che oggi sarebbe ancora più dominante, io la penso esattamente al contrario. Maradona con la mentalità che aveva da fancazzista oggi non durerebbe più di 3 anni, tralasciando che non era certamente il prototipo del grande atleta. Un Gulllit per dire farebbe le onde anche oggi ma Maradona ho i miei dubbi. Ognuno ha i suoi pro e contro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> ecco appunto, ma ve lo immaginate Maradona nel frenetico calcio di oggi? coi ritmi di oggi? con lo spropositato numero di partite che si giocano oggi? qualche post fa qualcuno diceva che oggi sarebbe ancora più dominante, io la penso esattamente al contrario. Maradona con la mentalità che aveva da fancazzista oggi non durerebbe più di 3 anni, tralasciando che non era certamente il prototipo del grande atleta. Un Gulllit per dire farebbe le onde anche oggi ma Maradona ho i miei dubbi. Ognuno ha i suoi pro e contro.



Nel calcio odierno Maradona farebbe la fine dei vari Cassano, Balotelli etc..con le dovute proporzioni ma siamo lì..oppure avrebbe fatto una carriera alla Dinho cioè da nr 1 al mondo ma giusto 3 anni perché poi non avrebbe avuto la costanza per restare al top..

Teniamo presente che esempi di professionismo come Messi e CR7 in giocatori d'attacco non si era mai vista..di solito erano i difensori a restare al top fino a fine carriera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi sport di squadra si possono fare questi discorsi *ma invece non è così*...senza Maradona quel napoli era il nulla così come senza Jordan i Bulls non avrebbero probabilmente mai vinto nemmeno un anello, eppure erano una squadra stellare anche senza di lui (e guarda caso quando si ritirò la prima volta......)..


Ok, non è così. Dunque il campionato l'avrebbe vinto anche col Cesena o col Bologna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, non è così. Dunque il campionato l'avrebbe vinto anche col Cesena o col Bologna.



è una considerazione pretestuosa..
Allora anche negli sport motoristici si potrebbe dire che i vari Senna e Shumy hanno vinto solo perché correvano col top, se gli davi una Minardi col cacchio che vincevano...bhe, mi pare ovvio!! Ma dico, se invece del Napoli fosse andato alla Roma o alla Fiorentina avrebbe vinto pure con quelle, squadre decenti ma non certo fortissime..ovvio che se lo metti in squadra si e no da salvezza uno non vince da solo, ma da solo può cambiare una squadra..
Non parliamo solo delle vittorie, Maradona rimase al Napoli dall'86 al 91 in 4 campionati il Napoli rimase stabilmente al vertice (1°-2°-2°-1°) poi nell'anno in cui lui scappò il Napoli chiude 8°...non 3° o 4°..ottavo...e da lì in poi fino a quando poi retrocesse la sua dimensione tornò quella ovvero di una squadra da metà classifica..


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi sport di squadra si possono fare questi discorsi ma invece non è così...senza Maradona quel napoli era il nulla così come senza Jordan i Bulls non avrebbero probabilmente mai vinto nemmeno un anello, eppure erano una squadra stellare anche senza di lui (e guarda caso quando si ritirò la prima volta......)..
> 
> Comunque concordo con chi sostiene che sono discussioni prive di senso e che in fondo non interessano a nessuno, forse solo ai fan boy della pulce che vogliono a tutti i costi sentirsi dire "Si, è il più forte di sempre" (non parlo di te, dico in generale)
> Anche se Messi facesse 2000 gol in carriera e vincesse 8 Champions non vedo questo cosa centrerebbe con ciò che ha fatto nella sua carriera Maradona



Nemmeno io sono un fanboy di Messi, però mi piace leggere anche i pensieri più lontani dal mio. Anzi, questa discussione l'ho creata apposta per leggere i parerei opposti al mio. E' questo il bello del discutere, sentirsi dire "Si hai ragione" non mi crea alcun interesse.

Sono fanboy di Sheva. Se nella mai squadra mi chiedi "Che calciatore sceglieresti tra Maradona, Sheva e Messi?" Io ti dico Sheva, anche se so che in realtà non era forte come Maradona e Messi. Ma poco importa, sono un fanboy, è un discorso che va oltre il razionale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io sono un fanboy di Messi, però mi piace leggere anche i pensieri più lontani dal mio. Anzi, questa discussione l'ho creata apposta per leggere i parerei opposti al mio. E' questo il bello del discutere, sentirsi dire "Si hai ragione" non mi crea alcun interesse.
> 
> Sono fanboy di Sheva. Se nella mai squadra mi chiedi "Che calciatore sceglieresti tra Maradona, Sheva e Messi?" Io ti dico Sheva, anche se so che in realtà non era forte come Maradona e Messi. Ma poco importa, sono un fanboy, è un discorso che va oltre il razionale.



Eh...con Sheva ogni discorso razionale perde senso..sono con te...


----------



## koti (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è una considerazione pretestuosa..
> Allora anche negli sport motoristici si potrebbe dire che i vari Senna e Shumy hanno vinto solo perché correvano col top, se gli davi una Minardi col cacchio che vincevano...bhe, mi pare ovvio!! Ma dico, se invece del Napoli fosse andato alla Roma o alla Fiorentina avrebbe vinto pure con quelle, squadre decenti ma non certo fortissime..ovvio che se lo metti in squadra si e no da salvezza uno non vince da solo, ma da solo può cambiare una squadra..
> Non parliamo solo delle vittorie, Maradona rimase al Napoli dall'86 al 91 in 4 campionati il Napoli rimase stabilmente al vertice (1°-2°-2°-1°) poi nell'anno in cui lui scappò il Napoli chiude 8°...non 3° o 4°..ottavo...e da lì in poi fino a quando poi retrocesse la sua dimensione tornò quella ovvero di una squadra da metà classifica..


Non capisco dove tu voglia arrivare. Anche Messi se lo metti nel Napoli, nell'Inter, nel Milan o nella Roma alza incredibilmente le probabilità di vittoria scudetto. 
Per me, al di là delle preferenze personali, è impossibile stabilire oggettivamente quale dei due sia stato il più migliore. Ognuno di questi fenomeni ha immensi pregi e qualche difetto.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Gennaio 2016)

io voto maradona. Aveva la magia nei piedi, grandissimo trascinatore. Messi è forte ma Maradona è Maradona. Nessuno come lui.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Gennaio 2016)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Messi. Quando Maradona vincerà una champions se ne riparlerà



e quando messi vincerà un mondiale ne riparleremo..


----------



## Snake (18 Gennaio 2016)

l'anno dopo che andò via comunque il Napoli arriva quarto. Il Barca stesso vince la liga che con lui non ha mai vinto. Questo giusto per la cronaca, poi possiamo anche andare nel dettaglio e scoprire che in quegli anni il Napoli chiudeva il campionato sistematicamente con una delle migliori difese, ora la domanda è: Maradona giocava anche in difesa? Se il Napoli pigliava 40 gol lo vinceva lo stesso il campionato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'anno dopo che andò via comunque il Napoli arriva quarto. Il Barca stesso vince la liga che con lui non ha mai vinto. Questo giusto per la cronaca, poi possiamo anche andare nel dettaglio e scoprire che in quegli anni il Napoli chiudeva il campionato sistematicamente con una delle migliori difese, ora la domanda è: Maradona giocava anche in difesa? Se il Napoli pigliava 40 gol lo vinceva lo stesso il campionato?



Mi pare che ora si stia andando verso "Il Napoli era fortissimo e avrebbe vinto anche senza Maradona"..vabbé, se lo dite voi io ne prendo atto..per ora la storia dice che prima di Maradona il Napoli non ha mai primeggiato e dopo Maradona nemmeno..

Comunque non so se è sfuggito che io ho premesso che Messi è più forte ma Maradona più grande..se Messi mi vuole smentire deve solo vincere un mondiale da leader e andare in una squadra media della premier e vincere il campionato da trascinatore, se lo fa dirò senza problemi che Messi è più forte e più grande di Maradona

PS: da notare il personaggio Maradona che lascia il Barca ma non va in una squadra top come Real, o il Liverpool del tempo o in italia (che al tempo era il campionato top) in una delle big ma sceglie il Napoli...per me già solo questo è un qualcosa di poetico...
Se Messi oggi lasciasse il Barca dovre credete andrebbe? al PSG, al City, al Bayern...di certo non al Borussia Dortmund o al Liverpool o alla Roma


----------



## neversayconte (18 Gennaio 2016)

Messi già adesso è meglio di maradona, che io ho visto giocare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è una considerazione pretestuosa..
> Allora anche negli sport motoristici si potrebbe dire che i vari Senna e Shumy hanno vinto solo perché correvano col top, se gli davi una Minardi col cacchio che vincevano...bhe, mi pare ovvio!! Ma dico, se invece del Napoli fosse andato alla Roma o alla Fiorentina avrebbe vinto pure con quelle, squadre decenti ma non certo fortissime..ovvio che se lo metti in squadra si e no da salvezza uno non vince da solo, ma da solo può cambiare una squadra..
> Non parliamo solo delle vittorie, Maradona rimase al Napoli dall'86 al 91 in 4 campionati il Napoli rimase stabilmente al vertice (1°-2°-2°-1°) poi nell'anno in cui lui scappò il Napoli chiude 8°...non 3° o 4°..ottavo...e da lì in poi fino a quando poi retrocesse la sua dimensione tornò quella ovvero di una squadra da metà classifica..


Ripeto ancora una volta: Maradona è stato certamente decisivo per le vittorie del Napoli, senza di lui probabilmente il Napoli non avrebbe vinto quegli scudetti ma ciò *non implica* che Maradona li abbia vinti da solo. La squadra era forte, solida, come ha scritto Snake e come ho detto prima il Napoli è sempre stato una delle migliori difese, tanto da arrivare quasi sempre a pochi goal dal Milan di Sacchi, passato alla storia del calcio per la sua maniacale fase difensiva e per la sua difesa di acciaio inox. 
Questa è una realtà, seriamente vuoi negare che il Napoli non fosse forte? Ripeto ancora: certamente Maradona è stato la scintilla che ha portato il ciuccio in cima alla classifica ma una base di partenza c'era, come con l'Argentina, stessa identica cosa. Non possiamo andare avanti con questo mito secondo cui abbia vinto da solo determinati titoli, perché è un'irrealtà storica.
Adesso premetto: non c'è la controprova ma chi ti dice che anche Messi non farebbe vincere lo scudetto al campionato? Tutto suggerisce di sì, perché? Perché il Napoli è una squadra forte e con un giocatore come Higuaìn sta seriamente puntando al titolo quest'anno; adesso, se un giocatore come Higuaìn sta tenendo su in cima il Napoli, perché non potrebbe farlo Messi? Chiudo qui, perché non voglio affermare con certezza che anche Messi vincerebbe lo scudetto con il Napoli, però ci sarebbero buonissime probabilità, come all'epoca Maradona col Napoli.
Penso nessuno qui voglia dire che Messi sia più forte di Maradona ma mi batterò fieramente perché la si smetta di dire che Maradona è certamente più forte di Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ripeto ancora una volta: Maradona è stato certamente decisivo per le vittorie del Napoli, senza di lui probabilmente il Napoli non avrebbe vinto quegli scudetti ma ciò *non implica* che Maradona li abbia vinti da solo. La squadra era forte, solida, come ha scritto Snake e come ho detto prima il Napoli è sempre stato una delle migliori difese, tanto da arrivare quasi sempre a pochi goal dal Milan di Sacchi, passato alla storia del calcio per la sua maniacale fase difensiva e per la sua difesa di acciaio inox.
> Questa è una realtà, seriamente vuoi negare che il Napoli non fosse forte? Ripeto ancora: certamente Maradona è stato la scintilla che ha portato il ciuccio in cima alla classifica ma una base di partenza c'era, come con l'Argentina, stessa identica cosa. Non possiamo andare avanti con questo mito secondo cui abbia vinto da solo determinati titoli, perché è un'irrealtà storica.
> Adesso premetto: non c'è la controprova ma chi ti dice che anche Messi non farebbe vincere lo scudetto al campionato? Tutto suggerisce di sì, perché? Perché il Napoli è una squadra forte e con un giocatore come Higuaìn sta seriamente puntando al titolo quest'anno; adesso, se un giocatore come Higuaìn sta tenendo su in cima il Napoli, perché non potrebbe farlo Messi? Chiudo qui, perché non voglio affermare con certezza che anche Messi vincerebbe lo scudetto con il Napoli, però ci sarebbero buonissime probabilità, come all'epoca Maradona col Napoli.
> *Penso nessuno qui voglia dire che Messi sia più forte di Maradona ma mi batterò fieramente perché la si smetta di dire che Maradona è certamente più forte di Messi*.



Si ma stai ribadendo sto concetto a me che sono partito dicendo "Messi è più forte di Maradona"

Comunque il Mondiale dell'86 si può dire che l'ha vinto da solo per quello che ha dato a quella squadra, così come se l'Italia avesse vinto ad USA '94 sarebbe stato solo ed esclusivamente merito di Baggio..perché ok che in campo si va in 11 e che tutti fanno il loro ma un conto è un mondiale come quello del 2006 dove il gruppo ha fatto al differenza con alcune eccellenze (Buffon, Pirlo, Cannavaro), un conto è un mondiale dove la squadra gioca in modo orribile ma uno fa il fenomeno e dagli ottavi in poi timbra tutte le vittorie con gol spesso inventati da solo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Si ma stai ribadendo sto concetto a me che sono partito dicendo "Messi è più forte di Maradona"*
> 
> Comunque il Mondiale dell'86 si può dire che l'ha vinto da solo per quello che ha dato a quella squadra, così come se l'Italia avesse vinto ad USA '94 sarebbe stato solo ed esclusivamente merito di Baggio..perché ok che in campo si va in 11 e che tutti fanno il loro ma un conto è un mondiale come quello del 2006 dove il gruppo ha fatto al differenza con alcune eccellenze (Buffon, Pirlo, Cannavaro), un conto è un mondiale dove la squadra gioca in modo orribile ma uno fa il fenomeno e dagli ottavi in poi timbra tutte le vittorie con gol spesso inventati da solo..


Pardon.
Per quanto riguarda il mondiale è lo stesso discorso del Napoli. La squadra era, se non forte, solida; di fatto giocava con un robusto 3-5-2 sostenuto comunque da buoni giocatori come Burruchaga, Ruggeri e soprattutto Valdano. Che poi Maradona sia stato fondamentale non ci piove ma poggiava su solide basi, come al Napoli, solo che ormai va avanti il falso mito secondo cui abbia vinto mondiale e scudetti praticamente da solo, aiutato soltanto da un branco di pippe.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pardon.
> Per quanto riguarda il mondiale è lo stesso discorso del Napoli. La squadra era, se non forte, solida; di fatto giocava con un robusto 3-5-2 sostenuto comunque da buoni giocatori come Burruchaga, Ruggeri e soprattutto Valdano. Che poi Maradona sia stato fondamentale non ci piove ma poggiava su solide basi, come al Napoli, solo che ormai va avanti il falso mito secondo cui abbia vinto mondiale e scudetti praticamente da solo, aiutato soltanto da un branco di pippe.



Più o meno era così...per dire, prendi Ronaldo il fenomeno nell'Inter..pure lì l'organico era forte ma nonostante ciò non è bastato nemmeno lui (anche se nel '98 ci andarono vicinissimi)...invece Maradona ha permesso al Napoli di elevarsi ben oltre le sue possibilità..

Ci sono casi in cui uno vince da solo, non si può negare..prendi la Champions nostra del 2007..si certo, il canto del cigno dei senatori, tutti hanno contribuito..ma se non era per Kakà che ha fatto il fenomeno dalla prima all'ultima gara (in finale partita sottotono ha fatto assist e preso la punizione del primo gol) col cavolo che l'alzavamo ad Atene..Celtic e UTD le ha stese da solo e nei gironi ci tenne a galla..solo nel ritorno col Bayern non fu decisivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più o meno era così...per dire, prendi Ronaldo il fenomeno nell'Inter..pure lì l'organico era forte ma nonostante ciò non è bastato nemmeno lui (anche se nel '98 ci andarono vicinissimi)...invece Maradona ha permesso al Napoli di elevarsi ben oltre le sue possibilità..
> 
> Ci sono casi in cui uno vince da solo, non si può negare..prendi la Champions nostra del 2007..si certo, il canto del cigno dei senatori, tutti hanno contribuito..ma se non era per Kakà che ha fatto il fenomeno dalla prima all'ultima gara (in finale partita sottotono ha fatto assist e preso la punizione del primo gol) col cavolo che l'alzavamo ad Atene..Celtic e UTD le ha stese da solo e nei gironi ci tenne a galla..solo nel ritorno col Bayern non fu decisivo


Punto e da capo. Per me è pretestuoso parlare di vittoria solista anche nel caso di Kakà, perché non si può ignorare che vicino a Ricky giocassero un certo Clarence Seedorf, un tale Andrea Pirlo, davanti Pippo Inzaghi, oltre ad una difesa centrale non forte ma leggendaria con Maldini e Nesta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Punto e da capo. Per me è pretestuoso parlare di vittoria solista anche nel caso di Kakà, perché non si può ignorare che vicino a Ricky giocassero un certo Clarence Seedorf, un tale Andrea Pirlo, davanti Pippo Inzaghi, *oltre ad una difesa centrale non forte ma leggendaria con Maldini e Nesta*.



Difesa però che, in quella edizione, fece acqua sia contro il Bayern in casa, che soprattutto all'old trafford..
Kakà in quella edizione ha fatto 10 gol timbrando 5 volte nei turni ad eliminazione diretta (5 gol tutti decisivi non le cinquine di CR7)

Comunque dai..opinioni diverse..per me anche in uno sport di squadra esistono eccezioni, rare, in cui un singolo di fatto "vince da solo"..che non vuol dire che 11 contro 1 vince lui ma che senza di lui e con chiunque altro al suo posto quella squadra non avrebbe vinto


----------



## Snake (19 Gennaio 2016)

all'Old Trafford più che altro fece acqua Dida


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Gennaio 2016)

"Quella sera sembrava un essere impazzito. Un giocatore venuto da Marte. Era il 27 Aprile del 2011 e Leo Messi decise che quella partita doveva finire con la vittoria del Barča. Marcelo dopo quella partita mi disse: Sergio questo quando decide di vincere, vince. La verità è che gioca nella squadra più forte del mondo, ma lui la rende maledettamente perfetta. Il secondo goal, fu pazzesco, partì da centrocampo è praticamente saltó tutta la difesa. Di quella azione ricordo che sentivo Iker (Casillas n.d.r) che gridava verso di noi dicendo: Attaccatelo, temporeggiate, attenti... frasi tutte sconnesse tra di loro. Quando Leo firmò il raddoppio, ero vicino ad Iker e gli dissi: ma perché urli? Non stiamo marcando uno qualunque, stiamo marcando il più forte, questo fa quello che vuole con la palla. Iker, non disse nulla, si limitò a fare un cenno con le spalle." Sergio Ramos


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Messi e CR7 non sono nemmeno nella top ten dei più grandi di sempre.


----------

